# Grooming for a Great Pyrenees



## jfinner1 (Mar 4, 2009)

The usually mostly reliable internet is giving me conflicting advice on grooming for my new Great Pyr. Some places say brush daily, others say brushing daily can cause broken hair and frizziness, so only brush weekly. So places say bathe weekly, others say wet baths can cause matting, and should only be done when they're really dirty. And I have no idea if he's going to need cut or not, or if there's any other grooming that needs done. (I'll be taking him somewhere for his nails, since he has the double dew-claws in the back, and I've never been good at doing nails, lol). Also, he's about 1 year old (I think) and I'm pretty sure he's a pure-bred, but he doesn't have that big main around his neck. Will this grow in as he ages, and when should he be done growing? Is he full grown at 1 year, or is he going to get bigger? Here's some pictures of him. I hope they're not huge, I'm not sure how to resize?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

No wonder you are confused!

Max has single rear dew claws, it isn't easy keeping them trimmed. I cannot imagine dealing with double dews!

Wet baths will cause mats - if you don't brush out the dog during and after until the dog is dry.
Usually brushing out snarls before baths is a good idea too but Max doesn't get many so I work on any that turn up before he is dry. And brushing must be to the skin, that is where many mats start! I have it easy, Max is dry inside 30 minutes on a warm day. Seriously doubt you will get off that easy. A good forced air dryer would be a worthwhile investment or a trip to a local wash your own dog establishment that lets you use one would be great.

Frequent brushing could break coat - if you don't mist it so it is a little damp first. 
The proper tool probably makes a difference as well. I just use a high quality pin brush and greyhound comb on Max but he hasn't much coat compared to your guy.

I like leaving Max, a spaniel mix, as natural as possible so I just trim his luxurious feathering and tail a bit. His feet do look like your new guy's. I scissor the long hair off the bottom level with his pads and brush the tops of his feet to pull the hair from between his toes up and scissor that level with the tops of his feet then go around and neaten it up if necessary. I pull the hair away from the dew claws and trim even with them so his legs have a smoother line.

Max hasn't much of a mane but his neck hair did develop after a couple years. His neck hair was short when he was about one year old.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I doubt your beautiful boy is full grown. Most large/giant breeds aren't mature until at least 2 years old. He may not get a whole lot taller, but he'll fill out more.


----------



## turtlesocks (May 18, 2012)

I have a Pyr mix that is in his second year and is still growing! Not as quickly as the first year, but he's definitely getting bigger. His other half is GSD (so we were told), and is coat is a bit shorter. I try to brush out whatever mats I find when I find them, but otherwise I tend to leave it be (unless he's shedding a lot). I do brush thoroughly after baths, which I only give when he's really ... ripe. A local Pyrenees rescue has some links at their website you might find helpful: Big Fluffy Dogs. They know their Pyr stuff.


----------

